

Google is giving out free Gmail stickers, send SASE to: - rms
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/get-your-gmail-stickers.html

======
hopeless
It's somewhat ironic that you have to use snail mail to get a sticker for your
favourite email app.

